# cat grass



## BoaFan (Sep 8, 2008)

just wonering if the cat grass thats sold at pet stores is ok to feed a redfoot once in a while?


----------



## Itort (Sep 8, 2008)

It would be a waste of money. RFs don't eat grass often, a better bet would be to purchase chia or organic pansy seed.


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 8, 2008)

That cat grass is actually Organic Wheat Grass. The stores also sell catnip. Can RF eat catnip?


----------



## Itort (Sep 9, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> That cat grass is actually Organic Wheat Grass. The stores also sell catnip. Can RF eat catnip?


They can. Catnip is a mint and as such my Rf's tend to ignore it and nibble at best.


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks for that answer Larry. I didn't know it was a mint. Yeah most torts seem to ignore fragrant herbs at least mine do.


----------



## mtdavis817254 (Sep 9, 2008)

BoaFan said:


> just wonering if the cat grass thats sold at pet stores is ok to feed a redfoot once in a while?


it is western wheat grass. that is what i feed my sulcatas when i cant get them johnson grass or bermeda.. and it is good because they sell it during the winter when my grass wont grow


----------



## stano40 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm glad I saw this post, I just bought on line a wheat grass kit. I plan to grow it in the small trays that comes with the kit and use it in my RT's house for them to graze on.

You can go to http://wheatgrasskits.com they sell the kits to health nuts who like to juice it like spirulina for their drinks.

You get everything you need to grow the wheat grass. 5 trays, organic wheat grass seed, the composted soil. The price was $16.95 for the kit, the shipping was the killer though that ran $16.08 by UPS ground delivery.

I want to try the cuttings to also feed my bearded dragons.

bob/stano40


----------

